# Buckeye Lake



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Just a heads up.
A good number of people have lost and damaged props in the past few weeks. Need rain bad.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dont fish there, but hope it helps somebody! I saw pymatuning was down a noticeable amount when I fished the rocks a week ago.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You are right about people losing their props but if they would just take it a little bit slower and raise their motor up they will be fine. I was out yesterday and today and went all over the lake with no problems..... the fish are off points in deeper water at least for me good luck out there


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

1basshunter said:


> You are right about people losing their props but if they would just take it a little bit slower and raise their motor up they will be fine. I was out yesterday and today and went all over the lake with no problems..... the fish are off points in deeper water at least for me good luck out there


Several more post in my neighborhood ap, about lost or damaged props. Giant boulders around papa boos and in most of the canals. ODNR did make it out and put some markers in place. Was told lake is down a foot and a half. Hopefully this rain tonight brought it up some. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

Any new updates on the water level at Buckeye?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

MFall said:


> Any new updates on the water level at Buckeye?


We got an inch and a half of rain and the water level did not go up


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

You need to start peeing out your door,That will do it.Thanks for the update,I think I will wait for higher water.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was on Buckeye today with my Wife. Only issue we had was bunch of rocks east of the winery. I was able to motor almost to the east end of Buckeye. Made it under the second bridge and was heading to some place called horvaths? (not sure but probably less then 100 yrds from it) but water got way way skinny....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

skywayvett said:


> You need to start peeing out your door,That will do it.Thanks for the update,I think I will wait for higher water.


Every night and I’m drinking as much beer as I can can’t say I’m not trying!! I may need to call in reinforcements to help


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> Every night and I’m drinking as much beer as I can can’t say I’m not trying!! I may need to call in reinforcements to help


I’m picking up beer now. I’ll be over to help raise the level shortly.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

bobk said:


> I’m picking up beer now. I’ll be over to help raise the level shortly.
> View attachment 369185


Thank you for helping me out I been drinking so much lately I’m starting to think that Sherman knows how to fish


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> Thank you for helping me out I been drinking so much lately I’m starting to think that Sherman knows how to fish


hey rob. I'll help if I can get some of those baits of mine back.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> hey rob. I'll help if I can get some of those baits of mine back.


Done


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Got this yesterday on a spinner bait


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 369753


u always did like fishing for those junkers. went up to the big lake a while back. enjoying munching on some nice eyes.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Buckeye still down is it


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Jim white said:


> Buckeye still down is it


Yes


----------

